# fly by the seat of your pants



## _Vale_

_How's the suit? Let me see.
It's roomy, Larry. It's very roomy.
Hmm, well, like you keep saying, you are a spontaneous guy, so just make it work.
You know what? That is exactly what I'm gonna do. I am just gonna *fly by the seat of your giant Larry pants*_.

fly by the seat of your pants: to do something difficult without the necessary experience or ability (often in continuous tenses)

Ragazzi a qualcuno di voi viene in mente un equivalente traduttivo per non perdere il gioco di parole di questo idioma?


----------



## Citrinette

Non credo che ci sia qualcosa in Italiano che lo imiti questa frase. Ma... Potresti inventarti una nuova frase di accompagnamento....

Tipo: Lo farò al volo Larry, al volo dei tuoi pantaloni giganti
Oppure mi piace anche: Lo farò al volo Larry, al volo dei tuoi pantaloni giganti quanto un'aereo.


----------



## _Vale_

Citrinette said:


> Non credo che ci sia qualcosa in Italiano che lo imiti questa frase. Ma... Potresti inventarti una nuova frase di accompagnamento....
> 
> Tipo: Lo farò al volo Larry, al volo dei tuoi pantaloni giganti
> Oppure mi piace anche: Lo farò al volo Larry, al volo dei tuoi pantaloni giganti quanto un'aereo.



Ahahahah, grazie mille per lo spunto.


----------



## Blackman

Citrinette said:


> Tipo: Lo farò al volo Larry, al volo dei tuoi pantaloni giganti
> Oppure mi piace anche: Lo farò al volo Larry, al volo dei tuoi pantaloni giganti quanto un'aereo.


 
Bello, per carità, ma che significa?


----------



## Citrinette

Blackman said:


> Bello, per carità, ma che significa?



Hmmm buona domanda! Pensavo che "fare qualcosa al volo" significava fare qualcosa veloce e un pò spontaneo... magari mi sono sbagliata!


----------



## Blackman

Citrinette said:


> Hmmm buona domanda! Pensavo che "fare qualcosa al volo" significava fare qualcosa veloce e un pò spontaneo... magari mi sono sbagliata!


 
Non ti sei sbagliata di molto, sta tranquilla...

In effetti _al volo_ significa far qualcosa velocemente e immediatamente. Ma ancora mi sfugge il senso dell'originale. _Fly by the seat_ può significare _fare un balzo_ dalla sedia, o qualcosa di simile?


----------



## _Vale_

Blackman said:


> Non ti sei sbagliata di molto, sta tranquilla...
> 
> In effetti _al volo_ significa far qualcosa velocemente e immediatamente. Ma ancora mi sfugge il senso dell'originale. _Fly by the seat_ può significare _fare un balzo_ dalla sedia, o qualcosa di simile?



Il dizionario riporta _pilotare a naso_.


----------



## Citrinette

Ah, no, la frase originale significa fare qualcosa spontaneamente, senza regole o pensarci più di tanto. 

Si vede che nell contesto originale lui doveva starci dentro un vestito troppo grande, prestato da Larry. Quindi Larry gli chiede se va bene, quando l'altro gli risponde che è grande, Larry dice che lo dovrà fare funzionare per forza. Larry poi risponde che lo farà funzionare così improvvisando. 

Non so se mi sono spiegata bene  non è facile come concetto.


----------



## Blackman

Ti sei spiegata benissimo. Resta la difficoltà di renderlo in italiano con un gioco di parole altrettanto pittoresco. 

@ Vale: potresti provare stravolgendo il senso, ma mantenedo il gioco.

_Sai una cosa? Farò proprio così._ _Lancerò la moda dei pantaloni giganti alla Larry._


----------



## london calling

_Vale_ said:


> Il dizionario riporta _pilotare a naso_.


Ossia _volare alla cieca_?


----------



## Citrinette

london calling said:


> Ossia _volare alla cieca_?



Volare alla cieca, secondo me è diverso. Volare alla cieca significa fare qualcosa di cui non hai idea di cosa vai incontro. Ma la decisione iniziale di fare quella cosa può essere meditato... insomma una cosa che hai premeditato di fare. 

Mentre "fly by the seat of my pants" è una cosa spontanea, non una decisione pensata. 

Come dire allo sbaraglio.


----------



## london calling

Sorry Citrinette, I was referring to _pilotare a naso,_ which is the definition vale found in one of the dictionaries.

"Fly by the seat of your pants" would be "to do something off your back" in BE (equally hard to translate!).


----------



## Citrinette

london calling said:


> Sorry Citrinette, I was referring to _pilotare a naso,_ which is the definition vale found in one of the dictionaries.



Oops non l'avevo capito, scusa!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vale.
Mi raccomando: non è un idioma, ma un idiotismo. Lo so che suona male, ma un "idioma" è una lingua o un dialetto, non un "modo di dire", non un "idiom".
GS


----------



## effeundici

Non so se può servire ma immagino che la frase sia legata a quello che si dice comunemente nel mondo dei piloti degli aerei piccoli (ovvero ultraleggeri, aerei da turismo ecc.). In pratica gli aerei che volano senza l'ausilio di strumentazioni sofisticate.

Cos'è che si dice? Si dice che "l'aero si pilota col culo, non guardando gli strumenti!".

Perlatro la cosa è vera in quanto quando sei sopra la giusta dose di barra/pedaliera la stabilisci basandoti sulle percezioni che senti addosso (che sono immediate e intuitive) e non guardando i vari altimetri/virosbandometri/pallinpaletta ecc. (che spesso sono in ritardo o potrebbero essere guasti).

Insomma la procedura sarebbe questa: senti cosa ti dice il culo, agisci e poi guarda gli strumenti per conferma!


----------



## marilu35

Più diretto, forse: "...vai a culo, poi comunque controlla sugli strumenti"


----------



## _Vale_

Scusate ho visto solo ora tutte le risposte, allora non si parla di pilotare letteralmente un aereo... Pilotare a naso è la traduzione di wordReference.
Il tizio deve fare un discorso e ha lasciato le cards a casa, credo che il senso sia "improvvisare". 
Quindi tipo _vai e improvvisa_, _vai a braccio_, vai a culo, potrebbe starci, però non vorrei perdere il riferimento ai pantaloni giganti...


----------



## _Vale_

Mmm che dite di 

"andrò a culo, tanto nei tuoi pantaloni ci balla"

Pessima...


----------



## marilu35

"...vai a culo, che ce l'hai notevole/che non ti manca di certo/che ti ci siedi comodo comodo" o qualcosa del genere.

Lascerei cadere del tutto il discorso dei pantaloni, le espressioni idiomatiche non si possono tradurre letteralmente.

_A seat-of-the-pants method of doing something depends on instinct rather than on careful planning or knowledge._ (Collins' Dictionary of Idioms)


----------



## Citrinette

_Vale_ said:


> Mmm che dite di
> 
> "andrò a culo, tanto nei tuoi pantaloni ci balla"
> 
> Pessima...



Haha non è male! a me piace....


----------



## Curandera

_Ci provo:_

_'Sai che c'è? Mi butto e chi se ne frega se i pantaloni di Larry sono enormi/giganti'. _
_'Sai che c'è? Improvviso e mi arrangio anche con i pantaloni giganti di Larry'. _


----------



## _Vale_

marilu35 said:


> "...vai a culo, che ce l'hai notevole/che non ti manca di certo/che ti ci siedi comodo comodo" o qualcosa del genere.



No vabbè "...vai a culo che ti ci siedi comodo comodo" è STU-PEN-DA, la userò anche nella vita vera... grazie per questo regalo marilu!!

Per la traduzione forse mi tengo quella del culo che balla nei pantaloni...


----------



## Citrinette

marilu35 said:


> "...vai a culo, che ce l'hai notevole/che non ti manca di certo/che ti ci siedi comodo comodo" o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> Lascerei cadere del tutto il discorso dei pantaloni, le espressioni idiomatiche non si possono tradurre letteralmente.
> 
> _A seat-of-the-pants method of doing something depends on instinct rather than on careful planning or knowledge._ (Collins' Dictionary of Idioms)



Si si si mi piace tanto!


----------



## _Vale_

marilu35 said:


> "...vai a culo, che ce l'hai notevole/che non ti manca di certo/che ti ci siedi comodo comodo" o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> Lascerei cadere del tutto il discorso dei pantaloni, le espressioni idiomatiche non si possono tradurre letteralmente.
> 
> _A seat-of-the-pants method of doing something depends on instinct rather than on careful planning or knowledge._ (Collins' Dictionary of Idioms)



L'unico problema è che la frase va girata:

"vado a culo che tanto mi ci siedo comodo comodo"

così perde un po', ma non fa nulla...
Grazie a tutti, davvero!!


----------



## marilu35

Grazie dei complimenti...
Poi però mi sono chiesta se l'espressione "Larry pants"  non volesse significare qualcosa di specifico, ed ecco cosa ho trovato:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pants_on_the_Ground

http://www.tampabay.com/features/po...att-has-a-pants-on-the-ground-mission/1066286

in altre parole, ci si riferisce alla moda di portare i pantaloni o i  jeans fuori taglia "alla bragalona", "sottopanza" o altrimenti detto "col cavallo  alle ginocchia".

Quindi, ricapitolando "andrò a culo, semmai mi baserò su quei tuoi enormi bragaloni da rapper" - che ne dite? Ci ho colto?


----------



## Citrinette

marilu35 said:


> Grazie dei complimenti...
> Poi però mi sono chiesta se l'espressione "Larry pants"  non volesse significare qualcosa di specifico, ed ecco cosa ho trovato:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pants_on_the_Ground
> 
> http://www.tampabay.com/features/po...att-has-a-pants-on-the-ground-mission/1066286
> 
> in altre parole, ci si riferisce alla moda di portare i pantaloni o i  jeans fuori taglia "alla bragalona", "sottopanza" o altrimenti detto "col cavallo  alle ginocchia".
> 
> Quindi, ricapitolando "andrò a culo, semmai mi baserò su quei tuoi enormi bragaloni da rapper" - che ne dite? Ci ho colto?




Molto interessante!! Ma non so se questo contesto è riferito a quel tizio... anche perché è molto recente. Lui ha semplicemente lanciato una canzone del titolo "Pants on the ground". Ma la moda di portare i pantaloni così basso da rapper è in giro da molto prima.


----------



## marilu35

Nooo...Larry semmai si è battuto per il ritorno ai pantaloni su misura; voleva addirittura che si varasse una legge che vietava i "pants on the ground", i pantaloni che spazzavano le strade, tant'erano ampi e calati sui fianchi (seppure sui fianchi...). Da qui il mio suggerimento. ;o)


----------



## marilu35

Scusa, mi sono espressa male...nel testo in questione mi sembra che ci si richiami ai "pants on the ground", ai pantaloni da rapper,  che Larry condanna nella sua canzone che porta quel titolo.


----------



## Citrinette

Ahhhh non l'avevo proprio capito!! haha scusami. Ma non ho neanche letto bene negli articoli. Ma io avevo capito che il l'amico del protagonista si chiamassi Larry... o era semplicemente un modo di dire anche li?


----------



## marilu35

Allora...il personaggio che verosimilmente "andrà a culo" nel sistemare  il vestito dell'amico, per la misura prenderà a modello i suoi enormi  bracaloni da rapper, come quelli che Larry Platt cita nella sua canzone Pants-on-the-ground, da cui "Larry pants".


----------

